# [SOLVED] Cant webrsync anymore. md5sum problems

## petrjanda

```

root@a216server /home/admin # emerge-webrsync                           <13:36>

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20050503

 --- No md5sum present on the mirror. (Not yet available.)

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20050502

md5sum: portage-20050502.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

```

get the same error for every date. however when i download the tarball and the md5 file manually, checksum works. How am i supposed to update my software now?? And last of all how did this bug in portage made itself into x86 arch?

----------

## petrjanda

Ah, wrong forum. Can it be moved to Portage & Programming forum mods please?

----------

## petrjanda

Solved it, had to delete /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/*

----------

## brahmix

Still SOLVED but I had to take an extra step...

Error:

[gilgamesh root] /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync > emerge-webrsync 

Fetching most recent snapshot

Attempting to fetch file dated: 20061212

md5sum: portage-20061212.tar.bz2.md5sum: no properly formatted MD5 checksum lines found

md5 failed on portage-20061212.tar.bz2

Actions:

Removed all the files from /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync and still had the problem.

Problem persisted;

Next Step:

Inside the md5sum:  an old repository was listed where the files where not found!

Removed it from make.conf... and...

First try failed:

$  cat portage-20061212.tar.bz2.md5sum

<HTML>

<HEAD>

<TITLE>Server error message </TITLE>

</HEAD>

<BODY><H1>ISA Server: extended error message : </H1>

<PRE>200 Type set to I

200 PORT command successful

550 /mirrors/gentoo.org/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20061212.tar.bz2.md5sum: No such file or directory

</PRE>

</BODY>

</HTML>

(obviously not created yet)

But second date was fine...

$ cat portage-20061211.tar.bz2.md5sum 

894ca23f697ae3dc63318f40bfc82dec  portage-20061211.tar.bz2

So:  

In future please look inside the improperly formatted files for hints and clues.

Took me a while to come to that conclusion though...

----------

## OPelerin

Cheers,

removing the /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/* has indeed fixed the issue.

First time in two years that I had the issue. Any clue what would have cause this?

----------

## iampowerslave

I had the same issue today and I've found your solution useful.

Even if this topic is way too old I'm writing because I know which caused it

I've typed 'emerge-webrsync' without the right proxy first

then did it again with the right proxy, but screen was not showing any info. So i did CTRL+C

then used 'emerge-webrsync -v'

One of those caused it. The first run without proxy or the CTRL+C at the wrong exact point were the file was being created

 *OPelerin wrote:*   

> Cheers,
> 
> removing the /var/tmp/emerge-webrsync/* has indeed fixed the issue.
> 
> First time in two years that I had the issue. Any clue what would have cause this?

 

----------

